# Super Jolly Tips and Tricks?



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

So I've had my SJ a few days now and I'm starting to get into a dosing routine with it - ish

I was using it with an old tamper sat on the shoot but I found as soon as the tamper wasn't "preloading" - or placing a load on beans entering the burrs the grind changed and inconsistencies started so - I chopped down the insanely large stock hopper with the aim to fit the doser lid as the hopper lid this is the outcome




























I still need to work on the hopper, filing it down ect. But I'm fairly satisfied so far.

I also removed all the auto full sensors from the doser last night so the SJ is an on/off grinder aswell as installing the SJ "sweeper" mod - add a brush and the grinder is getting easier to live with every time i use it - less mess, less faff, more coffee and that's what this is all about right?

Callum


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Have you made a Schnozzola?

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/how-to-tame-messy-mazzer-doser-t6499.html

Would be helpful if you could rotate your photos too!! Any photo editing software can do it, even MS Paint


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

They were taken uploaded and posted through an iPhone, on tapatalk there the right way up?

I made a schnozzle sort of , ill print the proper template out later

Thanks


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Ah I see! Strange, they're still sideways when I check tapatalk on my touchpad; maybe a different version. Oh well!!

The Schnozz made quite a positive difference to the throw of the grinds. When you're 'installing' it, run around the inside with your fingers to try and get rid of any gaps where coffee might linger.

You've done a decent job so far







It took me over a month before doing the tape mod!!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks Pablo, you got any insite into what I was saying about when I was using the jolly soley with a tamper?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I use the plastic tamper that the Classic came with. I usually find there are a few beans that don't get through to the burrs so I tap the tamper towards the burrs a few times and usually they all end up getting ground.

Towards the end of the grind, the grind may appear to sound different but I think that's just because of the amount of beans and leftovers going through the burrs at that particular moment.

Maybe someone else more experienced with the grinder could shed some light onto this.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't think you need weight on the beans the same with flat burrs. Centrifugal force pushes the beans into the blades. Tampers and stuff on top are mainly to stop bits popcorning out.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah all my issues seem to have settled abit now, although I am still finding a few things weird on the Mazzer vs my old MC2.

On my MC2 my dosing was grind until basket was slightly over full - chop with a swipe card then swipe off excess and tamp - using a LM 14g basket this would give me a ~15g dose every-time and a puck that would be tamped just below the baskets ridge.

With the Mazzer Ive found dosing untill over full and swiping gives a ~18g dose with so little head room it chokes the classic.

I guess what I'm saying the mazzers grinds seem to be denser - All this whining and Im still satisfied at the shots I got.

Just out of curiosity has anyone played with lighter tamp and finer grind vs standard tamp with a courser grind to give same extraction time enough to give their opinion?

Squiding out like a true newbie..... *facepalm*


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why not single dose ?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Gary single dose as in weigh in and clear as much retention out as possible?

That's what's been working for me with red brick


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

This video I made while I still had my SJ shows my dosing method:






Not the quickest but very little retention or mess. I made an insert out of epoxy putty rather than use a schnozzola and it works really well (like this guy did here http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/modding-mazzer-t17374.html).


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I found that after cleaning SJ it will retain a couple of grams initially but after that it'll stay pretty constant.

Weight 14.5g beans, put them in the hopper, grind, dose and empty chute/sweep doser clean, weight basket with approximately 14.3-14.4g of ground coffee.

Don't judge by eye as different coffees can have different volumes in the basket due to density and water content. Take the spring out of the PF to allow you to more easily weight the basket with ground coffee in.

Having used Luke's grinder with the epoxy mod, distribution is pretty ridiculous. Perfect little mound.


----------

